# have Kodachrome film where can I get it developed?



## sherry152 (Oct 28, 2009)

I have an Old film that was my grandmother's who past away We tried sending it to kodak but they no longer develope this type of film.
It is a 35mm film DX If anyone know's where I would be able to get this film developed it would be greatly appriated


----------



## apertureman (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a post I read a couple of days ago, talking about the Kodachrome emulsions (he was talking particularly about sheet film, there *may* be more labs out there still processing 35mm Kodachrome, but I'm not sure):



Actor said:


> It appears that Dwayne's Photo in Parson's, Kansas is the only lab on the entire planet that is still processing it.  Developing it is a 14 step process that I've never heard of anyone doing in their own darkroom.  In any event Kodak has already discontinued it and will discontinue the chemistry next year.  Dwayne's has announced that they will process the last batch on 31 December 2010.



Here's Dwayne's website: http://www.dwaynesphoto.com
They have an announcement right on the front page.

Good luck!


----------



## apertureman (Oct 28, 2009)

*Dwayne's do process 35mm Kodachrome!* Here's the link to their PDF order form:

http://www.dwaynesphoto.com/common/newforms/Slide_Film_Processing.pdf

Enjoy!


----------



## selmerdave (Oct 29, 2009)

You have until Dec 2010, then it will be literally impossible to process Kodachrome as it is discontinued and that is the date Dwayne's has given to cease processing.

Dave


----------

